# Copy OS from one tivo to another?



## mpearl (Jan 4, 2003)

I have three upgraded TiVos. The primary hard drive crashed on one of them. I tried installing the original OS, but had problems: It would download program information after guided setup. However, the nightly downloads worked, but would not import.... downloads successful, but not added to index. Also, it wouldn't upgrade to the latest OS.

So, I'm thinking I should backup one of the working TiVos and restore the backup to the busted one. Will this work? Is there anything I need to look out for? All three are Series 2 TiVos, but different models.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

In general, if the first three digits of the Service number are the same, this will work. There are a few other cases where it will work, but not many.


----------



## GregBaz (Jan 16, 2008)

wscannell is right. I have doen this in the past. Also When you are done with the copy you should do a full reset on the destination tivo fromthe settings menu and run guided setup again.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Right. A full reset (Clear and Delete Everything) is required to match the software to the service number stored on the mainboard.


----------

